# Partagas fans...a longer Short?



## TomF (Apr 14, 2015)

I smoked one of my Partagas Shorts this evening. It was so good that I wanted it to go on and on, but it was just too...short...and it was my last one.

Is there a vitola in the Partagas line that has a similar flavor profile as a Short, but is longer...???


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Personally I find the 898's to be magical, and better than a short by far.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Personally I find the 898's to be magical, and better than a short by far.


If you enjoy the basic Partagas flavor chances are you'll love the 898, though they are certainly a different cigar.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Nathan King said:


> If you enjoy the basic Partagas flavor chances are you'll love the 898, though they are certainly a different cigar.


I looked at the website, where I get my CC's at, and they have it labeled "Varnished" next to the 898 what is that? I think of varnish as a finish on wood, is it a varnished wood box?


----------



## TomF (Apr 14, 2015)

elco69 said:


> I looked at the website, where I get my CC's at, and they have it labeled "Varnished" next to the 898 what is that? I think of varnish as a finish on wood, is it a varnished wood box?


Yes, varnished boxes like the Cohiba Silglo SLB's, but in the 8-9-8 configuration with the rounded sides and the brass latch.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

TomF said:


> Yes, varnished boxes like the Cohiba Silglo SLB's, but in the 8-9-8 configuration with the rounded sides and the brass latch.


Thanks! Those are some nice boxes. Are there any decent reviews for the 898's any where? I love CC's, just wish there was like a 20 pack sampler ,so you can try a variety of different brands. Right now, I go by others reviews and experiences and then I end up ordering a whole box to try.....knock on wood haven't regretted doing it that way yet.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

there are vendors that sell singles. 898 are great, but I love shorts after lunch.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Agree with the 898 recommendation, great cigar with some age. Also there are vendors who will put together a sampler for you. Send me a PM


----------



## TomF (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Quint! Once I get 100 posts and have the ability to PM I'll send you one! :yo:

EDIT: Hmm! I guess I was wrong about that...PM sent...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

elco69 said:


> I looked at the website, where I get my CC's at, and they have it labeled "Varnished" next to the 898 what is that? I think of varnish as a finish on wood, is it a varnished wood box?





TomF said:


> Yes, varnished boxes like the Cohiba Silglo SLB's, but in the 8-9-8 configuration with the rounded sides and the brass latch.


Also, the "varnished" reference is used to help differentiate it from the Partagas 8-9-8 "unvarnished" (now discontinued), which was the same vitola, but in a different blend (and box style, obviously).


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't over look the Prez....current production is wonderful


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree that the 898V is a great smoke. 

But, I find the ideal solution to Shorts being too short is two Shorts! :smile:


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

My answer to the question; Partagas Mille Fluer and the Super Partagas are smoking well now, and are closer in profile to the Short. So is the PCE (altho harder to find). I too enjoy an occasional 898. If you're willing to wait on em...they're tasty for sure, but a different animal when compared to the Short. IMO..


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

The 898 is one of the best cigars off that little island. Get yourself some, let the acclimate and try one...if you hate it, I'll let you off the hook and buy them off of you. The only reason why I'm willing to say that in public(since you can't talk about buying/selling Habanos) is because I know you won't be selling them after you try one.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

curmudgeonista said:


> I agree that the 898V is a great smoke.
> 
> But, I find the ideal solution to Shorts being too short is two Shorts! :smile:


Likewise with the HUHC


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN (Aug 9, 2014)

898 is the best of the line IMHO. Followed by the Lusi and then the PSD4. But 898 are the true Partagas falvor profile.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Already been said: But if a short is too short- smoke two. 

I like Hemingway Short Stories, but I'd prefer to just smoke two rather than hit up a larger vitola for some reason


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

Speaking of Shorts, any particular current box codes smoking well at the moment?


----------



## TomF (Apr 14, 2015)

Sigaar said:


> Speaking of Shorts, any particular current box codes smoking well at the moment?


I'm smoking them out of a 50 cab EAG ABR14 and they are terrific!


----------



## jmcqueen (Dec 22, 2015)

i know...old thread, BUT.....a great alternative to the shorts would be the serie p no. 2's. only a few $'s more per stick and each stick will last a good 1:15, even if you're a hot puffer!


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> Don't over look the Prez....current production is wonderful


got Prez coming today, will try for first time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sigaar said:


> Speaking of Shorts, any particular current box codes smoking well at the moment?


Any box from 11 on are great!:grin2:


----------

